
Show HN: Travel the world on your dinner table – food that skips the restaurant - kpowerinfinity
https://www.tarobites.com/taro-gourmet-story
======
kpowerinfinity
We've been delivering authentic, unique food to families in the Bay Area over
the past year. In Taro Gourmet, food lovers get to enjoy a curated experience
from different parts of the world every week and experience new cultures
through food - unique dishes and rare micro-cuisines that skip the local
restaurant. In this journey, we may go to Japan to try the famous 5-course
Siawase Menu, then go to Cuba to try Beef Empanadas and Polenta like the
locals, and perhaps take you to Coastal Gujarat for a Kathiawadi Thali.

Once you are onboard as a Taro Gourmet, you will have option to receive
specially curated meal for two every Tuesday. In a week leading to your
delivery, we will send you all the information on this cuisine, chefs and
story behind each item. As we embark on this gastronomic journey, Taro will
satiate your palate as well as bring out the story the restaurants don't tell
you.

Our first menu - exploring the Peranakan Chinese cuisine (called "Baba
Nyonya") from the Malay Peninsula is live - we'd love your feedback :)

------
Arania
Looks enticing. Is it a single fixed menu every week or can we select from a
variety of different options?

~~~
kpowerinfinity
Thanks @arania for your interest. At this time, we have a single menu every
week, but with time, as the interest grows, we hope to add more options.

------
Climbr
@kpowerinfinity, how are the chefs chosen? Are these from any local
restaurants?

~~~
kpowerinfinity
We have a combination of caterers and authentic restaurants on our platform.
Amongst those, we choose the ones who represent the cuisine best.

One of the challenges we see customers face is being able to find the really
great authentic dishes that go well from a cuisine they are not familiar with
- which is why we put in a lot of effort to curate the menus and ensure a high
level of quality in the food.

------
erickarlsen
Nice share. My wife has me picking it up for the Nyonya Beef Rendang Curry.

------
longhorn17
This sounds very interesting. where can I view your offering?

~~~
kpowerinfinity
If you visit the URL, you can sign up to receive every week. Delivering all
over Bay Area only for now.

------
vividjoy
How are you ensuring quality of food?

~~~
kpowerinfinity
Great question @vividjoy.

First up, we work with licensed caterers and restaurant kitchens to ensure the
food production kitchen is safe from a food safety perspective.

Secondly, we curate and personally taste each individual menu to ensure a high
quality experience in terms of taste.

Thirdly, we transport all the food cold to ensure that it maintains its
quality and consistency a lot better. We provide detailed heat and serve
instructions so you can create the most authentic experience.

We'd love for you to try it out!

